# Traktor By Deon Hamilton



## yahgiggle (Dec 21, 2013)

Traktor photo i took


----------



## striving4mediocrity (Dec 21, 2013)

Do you have any that show more of the tractor? This looks pretty cool but I think it is such a small portion of the subject.


----------



## yahgiggle (Dec 21, 2013)

Yep i do


----------



## Newnan3 (Dec 22, 2013)

First picture seems OOF.  A bit too grey scaled for my taste.  Your BWs need more contrast.  

I think that 99.9% of photos that are selectively colored are tacky.  

I agree with the comments in the other threads you started.  You should rethink putting your name in the thread title....It seems a bit arrogant and pretentious.  You'd probably get more feedback if you seemed a bit more humble.  I seriously doubt anyone wants to steal your pictures of tractors and graveyards lol.  

The critiques you can get in these forums is 1000x more valuable than "Oh youre soo good!" comments you'll get from friends and family.  

Nothing ive seen in any of your pictures would make me want to look at them again or make me want to click on a new "Deon Hamilton" thread.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok, I already covered the name thing and the TM thing - hopefully you'll finally take that to heart because wow.. 

As to the tractor images.  Whenever you get the urge to use "selective color", where part of the image is in color and the rest is in black and white, don't.  It just destroys the image.  Of all of the shots here only the last one where you can see the whole tractor is really one that I would keep.  The rest - well a tractor seat or the exhaust or just the back wheel really isn't interesting enough to pull off an image by themselves.

Ok, so lets look at the final image.  First your horizon isn't straight, so you really need to rotate it to fix that.  We already addressed the selective color, but going further in depth here take a look at the photo in just black and white.  Your losing a ton by converting it to B&W.   Not sure if your shooting for artsy here by doing that but you've got all of those beautiful autumn leaves the tractor is sitting on and all of that is gone - now they are bland and completely uninteresting.  You've got a very busy background that once again has been made to look dull and uninteresting because without color their isn't enough contrast in B&W for any detail to be discerned.   Some pictures can really be made to look striking and dramatic in B&W - but this just isn't one of them.  You really need to think about things like this before converting to B&W.   Not every photo is improved by this conversion, in fact a good percentage of them are not.


----------



## yahgiggle (Dec 22, 2013)

Man you guys talk a load of rubbish lol but thanks anyway ;-)


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 22, 2013)

yahgiggle said:


> Man you guys talk a load of rubbish lol but thanks anyway ;-)



Here is one last tip.  If you really don't want honest critique then your in the wrong place.  

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Dec 22, 2013)

yahgiggle said:


> Man you guys talk a load of rubbish lol but thanks anyway ;-)



know it when we see it?


----------



## Newnan3 (Dec 22, 2013)

Agree with Robbins.....Ive seen one photo in my life in which selective coloring worked and it aint in this thread lol.

Also agree that some photos arent gonna suddenly become epic shots just because you converted them to BW.  

If you take the attitude that youre already this great photog and this criticism is wrong you'll never grow and develop as a photog. Often swallowing your pride is the toughest thing about the development process.


----------



## manicmike (Dec 22, 2013)

Selective coloring is a fun fad. Comment by manicmike.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 22, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, I already covered the name thing and the TM thing - hopefully you'll finally take that to heart because wow..
> 
> As to the tractor images.  Whenever you get the urge to use "selective color", where part of the image is in color and the rest is in black and white, don't.  It just destroys the image.  Of all of the shots here only the last one where you can see the whole tractor is really one that I would keep.  The rest - well a tractor seat or the exhaust or just the back wheel really isn't interesting enough to pull off an image by themselves.
> 
> Ok, so lets look at the final image.  First your horizon isn't straight, so you really need to rotate it to fix that.  We already addressed the selective color, but going further in depth here take a look at the photo in just black and white.  Your losing a ton by converting it to B&W.   Not sure if your shooting for artsy here by doing that but you've got all of those beautiful autumn leaves the tractor is sitting on and all of that is gone - now they are bland and completely uninteresting.  You've got a very busy background that once again has been made to look dull and uninteresting because without color their isn't enough contrast in B&W for any detail to be discerned.   Some pictures can really be made to look striking and dramatic in B&W - but this just isn't one of them.  You really need to think about things like this before converting to B&W.   Not every photo is improved by this conversion, in fact a good percentage of them are not.


Excellent critique here; you could benefit from applying some of these points.


yahgiggle said:


> Man you guys talk a load of rubbish lol but thanks anyway ;-)


Hardly the best way to become a member of the community.  You certainly don't ever have to agree with anyone else's critique, BUT you should always accept it in the spirit in which is meant; that is:  To help you grow as a photographer.  If you don't want critique (since that is implicit in your posting in the galleries) please note that in your OP.


----------



## terri (Dec 22, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, I already covered the name thing and the TM thing - hopefully you'll finally take that to heart because wow..
> 
> As to the tractor images.  Whenever you get the urge to use "selective color", where part of the image is in color and the rest is in black and white, don't.  It just destroys the image.  Of all of the shots here only the last one where you can see the whole tractor is really one that I would keep.  The rest - well a tractor seat or the exhaust or just the back wheel really isn't interesting enough to pull off an image by themselves.
> 
> Ok, so lets look at the final image.  First your horizon isn't straight, so you really need to rotate it to fix that.  We already addressed the selective color, but going further in depth here take a look at the photo in just black and white.  Your losing a ton by converting it to B&W.   Not sure if your shooting for artsy here by doing that but you've got all of those beautiful autumn leaves the tractor is sitting on and all of that is gone - now they are bland and completely uninteresting.  You've got a very busy background that once again has been made to look dull and uninteresting because without color their isn't enough contrast in B&W for any detail to be discerned.   Some pictures can really be made to look striking and dramatic in B&W - but this just isn't one of them.  You really need to think about things like this before converting to B&W.   Not every photo is improved by this conversion, in fact a good percentage of them are not.



"...because wow..."  ?   Really?   He lives in another country.  Maybe he's been advised to leave watermarks off his images, but to try some kind of TM thing other ways when he posts his work on the internet.   We don't know, and you're being needlessly judgmental over it.   Who cares if he does this - what does it matter to you?   

The comments here on selective coloring are also responses based only on your own opinions, and also reflect a majority of opinion on this forum, which hardly represents the world.   Just one time seeing someone add "just my two cents," or anything to soften the observations - and that's all they are, your personal observations (which mean little) - would be appreciated.   Robbins.photo you seem to have this compulsion to comment in each and every thread on this forum, so here's a thought when you get the urge: don't.     You borderline on the inflammatory with some of your negativity.


----------



## terri (Dec 22, 2013)

yahgiggle said:


> Man you guys talk a load of rubbish lol but thanks anyway ;-)



Opinions run rampant on a photography forum - no surprise there.   Pick and choose who you want to listen to, some folks can offer up advice without the added jabs.   Make the images you want to make while you continue to learn.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 22, 2013)

terri said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I already covered the name thing and the TM thing - hopefully you'll finally take that to heart because wow..
> ...



It wasn't meant to be negative, it was meant to be helpful.  But I'll be more than happy to honor your request.  If you would prefer I don't comment here anymore, I won't.


----------



## terri (Dec 22, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



No need to pout.   There is little that is helpful in poking members over how they title their threads, let alone following them to their next thread to jab them about it again.   Keeping your comments focused on the image presented would be helpful.


----------



## yahgiggle (Dec 23, 2013)

I was talking about the Deon Hamilton&#8482; in the name and how they think its been arrogant its not arrogant to put your name on something no matter how bad it is.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 24, 2013)

terri said:


> "...because wow..."  ?   Really?   He lives in another country.  Maybe he's been advised to leave watermarks off his images, but to try some kind of TM thing other ways when he posts his work on the internet.   We don't know, and you're being needlessly judgmental over it.   Who cares if he does this - what does it matter to you?
> 
> The comments here on selective coloring are also responses based only on your own opinions, and also reflect a majority of opinion on this forum, which hardly represents the world.   Just one time seeing someone add "just my two cents," or anything to soften the observations - and that's all they are, your personal observations (which mean little) - would be appreciated.   Robbins.photo you seem to have this compulsion to comment in each and every thread on this forum, so here's a thought when you get the urge: don't.     You borderline on the inflammatory with some of your negativity.



It would also be good to take note that he is the ONLY person in this thread that has so far offered any constructive C&C on the photograph .....


----------



## weags77 (Dec 25, 2013)

terri said:


> No need to pout.   There is little that is helpful in poking members over how they title their threads, let alone following them to their next thread to jab them about it again.   Keeping your comments focused on the image presented would be helpful.



And you have kept the comments focused on the image how ?? Added what to the thread ?   Anyways, considering the OP refuses to use "photoshop" and judging by his last 30 threads started seeking C&C, I'm guessing he already feels he is an accomplished photographer that is looking more for pats on the back rather than actual honest critique.   

The composition on many of these images has been critiqued or suggested as something to work on, yet as of this latest flood of threads, I see no improvement to his composition. Still centering too many subjects, shooting the uninteresting parts of possibly interesting subjects and centering horizons among the persistent things mentioned or noticed. This leads me to believe its just more showing off than looking to learn.   

But yes this is my opinion, and it may be inflammatory and probably completely wrong.  But I have reviewed many posts from the OP and maybe this could be considered "following" someone for jabs. But when I see myself or others making any critique that the OP doesn't like, they blow it off, fail to improve on it or act defensively about it. So ill follow them around. See the other 100 threads started by this person that are each one in the same. And think twice about whether or not I want to waste my time helping this person...

 Which is what most of us are trying to do when we give less than praise with critique. And as suggested if the OP is only looking for praise or wants to share his "great work" with us then so be it. But just like you want to see "just my two cents" after everyone's OPINION, if the OP doesn't want criticism or only wants to hear certain comments, he or she should also note that in the OP. Otherwise it's fair game.  

 I only speak from my own experience here. I joined and thought I was already good. Boy was I humbled. And it was only from the most honest critical critique I received that allowed me to see how much I really did not know and how much I still had to learn. And until the OP decides he's ready to be honest about his work and improve it, we will continue to see threads like this from them.

As for my OPINION on this latest batch of Deon Hamilton photos, I think they are pretty blah and par for the course from what I have seen of his other work. Just being honest. There is nothing striking about the composition or the capture. Sure the traktor might be a great subject, much like Empire State Building. However taking random shots of the buildings windows, doors or office furniture doesn't actually convey anything about it. 

I mean seriously, just look at these and ask yourself, if as a viewer, they convey any type of story or emotion. While they might "look cool" at first glance, you're not left with much once you get past that. And the one you might have had something with, you decided to "photoshop" with selective color. 

You can take the advice here or not. My advice would be to take it. You need it. As do I and many others here. No one is "talking rubbish". We are looking at your photos for what they are, some random photo, taken somewhere, by some random person with some random camera. Critiquing them based on that and that alone. If I say your photo sucks, well I'm saying it because i think your photo sucks and not you. So try not to take things so personal and learn from what is being suggested to you. 

At the end of the day, you are the most important critic of your work, but if the only thing you give yourself is praise, you will never learn to see yourself and your work as others do. And that's not really a good thing when it comes to any form of communication. 

Sorry to be long winded. I don't post too often here so I like to get my money's worth when I do. Don't mean to sound mean or attacking, just being honest so hope any little bit of this helps.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 25, 2013)

weags77 said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > No need to pout.   There is little that is helpful in poking members over how they title their threads, let alone following them to their next thread to jab them about it again.   Keeping your comments focused on the image presented would be helpful.
> ...


Okay, before you go too far down this particular rabbit-hole, I'll remind you that Terri wasn't attempting to 'add to the thread', rather, as an administrator, she was attempting to ensure that the thread didn't turn into a train-wreck!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 25, 2013)

Upon further reflection, I don't think we're going to gain any more value from this thread.


----------

